# No sew?



## emilystar (Apr 26, 2012)

I've looked back like 30 pages (literally ;D ) and I didn't see anything about no sew accessories. Is it just because they're not as pretty or is it another reason? Does anyone here use them?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I've made no-sew hammocks, cubes, cushions, and toys. I think they are cute, but they actually take more work than sewing (if you know how to sew). I like having both in my rat cage because it adds variety. I made a squidoo page that has instructions for some of them if you wanna take a look: http://www.squidoo.com/simple-and-easy-ways-to-accessorize-a-rat-cage


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't sew to save my own life >.< But, I'm pretty good with a rubber mallet! You can make no sew stuff in 5 minutes or less, if you have a couple grommets. I made a hammock (mostly because I needed one in a hurry) out of a pillow case; I folded the pillow case in half and put grommets in the folded corners, then unfolded it and put grommets in the remaining two corners, which gave me a loose flap of fabric over the top of the hammock for the ratty to snuggle under. You could do the same with cut up jeans to make hanging tubes, I think. None of my cage liners are sewn, either (though perhaps they should be, and they'd look nicer if they were). Fleece doesn't really NEED to be sewn, because it doesn't fray; even when I throw the fleece blankies and liners in the washer and dryer, they come out in perfect shape!

Someday, I'm determined to buy a sewing machine and learn to sew LOL.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I just added a no-sew hanging bed in this forum section. Title: Tutorial: Durable Rat Bed...i've made a few other things. I will try to post them soon.  I also like to take a fabric that doesn't fray, and just tie each corner to the cage to make a hammock. it's super easy and quick. Good luck!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

JessyGene said:


> I've made no-sew hammocks, cubes, cushions, and toys. I think they are cute, but they actually take more work than sewing (if you know how to sew). I like having both in my rat cage because it adds variety. I made a squidoo page that has instructions for some of them if you wanna take a look: http://www.squidoo.com/simple-and-easy-ways-to-accessorize-a-rat-cage


OMG I was looking for something like this!!! Thank you so much! I plan on using your ideas for an upcoming blog post I am making on rats toys/cage accessories and will be sure to link to your squidoo page of course!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is another good one - http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

@ Jaguar- thanks! That one has a lot of items I have never seen before!!! Awesome!


----------

